
Apple Services a 'Joke' in India, Say Users as Company Loses More Market Share - animeseinfeld
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/30/indian-iphone-users-apple-maps/
======
taylodl
None of Apple's software is best in class - regardless of the segment. Which
isn't necessarily bad, so long as it's at least good enough. Increasingly it's
not even good enough. Siri? I agree. It's not a joke - it's a toy. I've pretty
much stopped using it because it's more an exercise of frustration than
utility.

We could continue on with the iWork/iLife software suites which you quickly
learn are typically best for casual use. What's sad is Apple has truly
excellent hardware, it's too bad they don't have the software to match. That
tells me their viewing themselves as a hardware company is deeply ingrained in
their corporate culture and in their corporate DNA. Software is apparently a
secondary concern.

